# Surfside



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

Fished 3-6pm today. First two casts ended in two specks (21” and 15”). Water started moving pretty quickly and it felt like a rip tide but not sure. Tons of bait - mullet and shad. Birds everywhere past the 3rd bar but I fished in the second gut due to the swift water. May go back tomorrow but it was elbows to a-holes down there.


----------



## Saltwater Addiction (Sep 2, 2009)

Hit SS Saturday afternoon and water looked good, but was a little sporty to say the least and not to mention be surrounded by folks playing in the water. Walked into them and started catching first cast. All on bait and they wouldn't touch lures. My buddy had a few more for the stringer but seems the sharks decided to do a little munching on the stringer.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Good report. You get a little distance with people when you tell them sharks are coming after your stringer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TVal (Oct 23, 2016)

Shrimp or croaker?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to get after 'em!


----------



## Ag03Aj (Oct 17, 2012)

We fished surfside on saturday as well from sun up until noon and I had 8 trout total with the 2 I kept measure right at 20'. The others were 13-16. It was rough as all get out and the bite was only from 745 to 830. Not a single bite other than that window.


----------

